# Plow Markers



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm looking for a quality Plow marker. I have been pushing snow up with the V and seem to go through them fairly often. Do you know of any with a spring incorporated in them so they dont break? TIA for any recommendations!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

a spring/ marker sounds good and $$ until u hit them W/ plow or Like the 12"-16" we just had trying to push the
snow back for the next Snow storm. I go to joblot 6 for $6 ??


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

Wow, Joblots has them!


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, wait...I meant the markers that you mount on the plow itself


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Been looking for spring loaded ones myself. Both of mine broke this past week. Lasted about ten years though, so can’t really complain. Was going to maybe find spings at Home Depot to stick my pieces back together.


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

Maybe we should make a million dollars manufacturing them...I haven't seen any around!



seville009 said:


> Been looking for spring loaded ones myself. Both of mine broke this past week. Lasted about ten years though, so can't really complain. Was going to maybe find spings at Home Depot to stick my pieces back together.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Western has spring loaded markers. $24 on Amazon.


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm not sure about the mounts on the ends of these..What do you think?

https://www.amazon.com/Western-Blad...15369716&sr=8-3&keywords=western+plow+markers


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Ra5451 said:


> I'm not sure about the mounts on the ends of these..What do you think?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Western-Blad...15369716&sr=8-3&keywords=western+plow+markers


They have a pinch plate that holds them to the blade. I have a set that I removed from my truck (I prefer the thicker markers) and they have regular bolt plates if I recall. They're buried in a box but I can dig them out later.


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

I found these but I think they're too thin..

http://stores.countryent.net/standard-snow-plow-marker-1-4-x-2-5/


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Quarter inch is pretty small. Could just use a snow stake for all it's worth and stick it in a spring. Probably cheaper in the long run if it broke?


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

What about these..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-John-D.../332511253839?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Those would work well I would think. The yellow would stand out in the snow and spring loaded to boot. Can't beat free shipping!


----------



## Ra5451 (Dec 25, 2017)

hydrant markers...this could actually work...

http://www.hyviz.com/


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, Ra5451 my bad ,those would be called Snow Stakes. Now u see what a day of football /  will DO!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Winter Equipment sells markers that are pretty good. Not indestructible, but a lot better than OEM.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like these markers.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ra5451 said:


> I found these but I think they're too thin..
> 
> http://stores.countryent.net/standard-snow-plow-marker-1-4-x-2-5/


For the money these look best.

IMO with me working around catch points on semi trailers, gates, fences, etc....anything with a ball or tip like the western will catch on something...and then you left without a marker.

Find one that will not catch ! I do like springs...but they do not last.

We make our own for pennies out of UHMW plastic. They may need to be straightened at times...however they never break, never.

If anyone wants to try some let me know. I can send you a set or more.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

On a Call said:


> For the money these look best.
> 
> IMO with me working around catch points on semi trailers, gates, fences, etc....anything with a ball or tip like the western will catch on something...and then you left without a marker.
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry no photos handy.

They are black 1/4 x 1 " and as long as you like ... pay for shipping and you can have a set. You need to buy the bolts and washers..use locking nut with the nylon insert.


----------

